# Grabación + Amplificación ISD 2560



## JavierMGM (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola a todos tengo unas preguntas:

Estoy en Bogota y necesito saber donde puedo comprar y cuanto vale un microfono electrec, necesario para mejorar la grabación en un ISD 2560.

Ademas estoy sacando la señal a unos parlantes de 8 ohm y 10 W por medio de un LM386, por lo tanto la potencia es baja, como puedo incrementarla?? Habia pensado en utilizar un TDA 2006, pero no se como unirlos o ponerlos en cascada?

Necesitaria unos 6 W de potencia, como hago??

Alguien ha trabajado con el TDA2006??

Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Enochara (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola, lo único q te puedo decir es que ví un circuito así en un número de Computadores & Electrónica de la edit. Cekit, mas no lo tengo, ojalá encuentres más cosas, suerte ...


----------

